# Why will my common frog not eat?



## jja92 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a pond in the back garden and have frogs spawning there each year. I raised a tadpole to a frog and have been feeding it mealworms (Shedding) but three day ago it stopped eating. the frog seemed very large (fat) and i was unsure if i was overfeeding it. i don't want to release it now as winter is approaching and i don't want to let him go if he is ill. is it because I over feed him and that i should wait or is he ill? 

p.s I plan to release him in the spring when there is more food.


----------



## jja92 (Aug 6, 2009)

help


----------



## Doc4507 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, meal worms are very fattening and should not be used as a stable diet, try him on crickets of any other creature that you might find in his natural habitat, the better you can match his own environment the healthier he will be. i hope this helps!!!


----------



## jja92 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have never keep frogs so is not eating a bad sigh?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

yes not eating is bad

you need to try crickets from the reptile shop


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

as it a frog native to these parts u could try go find some woodlice n try them, mealworms are fattening and maybe it just fed up with the same foodtype a frog can go a little while without feeding(if it already has sufficient fat supplies) so dont stress to much just now but go try find some new food sources for it, i would defo try woodlice if i was u though the now is a good time autumn go look for fallen branches embeded in amongst leaf litter and scrape away the leafs and a little of the wood if need be ye should find some no probs of various sizes . gd luck : victory:


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Youve got to remember that this could be instincts kicking in. Even the slighest change in tempearture and photoperiod could be giving him the push to start getting ready for winter.


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

jc_reptiles said:


> Youve got to remember that this could be instincts kicking in. Even the slighest change in tempearture and photoperiod could be giving him the push to start getting ready for winter.


why does that no happen wi all the other exotic frogs that are put into 12/12 straight away wild caught aswell as captive bred also they have had it from a taddy


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Think about the area's most commonly available frogs species come from. Most are equatorial and have little change to phtoperiods (comapred to that of the UK). Although most species will experience wet and dry seasons, most readilty adapt to generic captive conditions. 

Common frogs can be very difficult to keep long term in captivity. It can be done, and has been done and is by no means impossible but their habitats are slightly more complex due to massive seasonal variety. They have had to evolve to move great distances in order to survive our harsh climate and sometimes instinct will overcome other urges, such as daily feeding in a captive environment.

Its no different to a European Tortoise in a way. Behaviour, feeding etc will begin to decrease as winter looms, and hibernation may be needed to provide the animals needs.

It's only a thought, but Its something to consider. It may begin to feed again, and you will have a fun and long lived pet.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Everyone I know or have ever heard of trying to keep a common frog has ended in disaster! They just are not pets in my opinion.

In the frogs best interest, let it go


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Weenoff said:


> Everyone I know or have ever heard of trying to keep a common frog has ended in disaster! They just are not pets in my opinion.
> 
> In the frogs best interest, let it go


i agree


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Weenoff said:


> Everyone I know or have ever heard of trying to keep a common frog has ended in disaster! They just are not pets in my opinion.
> 
> In the frogs best interest, let it go


 
I agree with this, tried it myself. They need HUGE amounts of space even when young.
It's pobably best to set it free now whilst we still have some wamer days left ^^


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree with the above. They need masses of space and it is probably extremely stressed, common frogs are highly suspectible to stress. If does not feed for much longer let it go mate: victory:


----------

